# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Акцент в латвие

## Camel

Прет! Вот решил спросить у россиян кто когданибудь общался с русскими из латвии.Как мы гововрим? когда я спрашивал у земляков,те говорят что акцента нет,говорим чисто.Может вопсор звучит немного тупо но что вы думаете о том как мы говорим? Имеется в виду не латыши а русские

----------


## BETEP

> Прет! Вот решил спросить у россиян кто когданибудь общался с русскими из латвии.Как мы гововрим? когда я спрашивал у земляков,те говорят что акцента нет,говорим чисто.Может вопсор звучит немного тупо но что вы думаете о том как мы говорим? Имеется в виду не латыши а русские

 Camel, лично ты даже пишешь с жутким акцентом.  ::

----------


## JJ

С латышами не общался но слышал по телевизору: Вайкуле - практически без акцента, Раймонд Паульс - сильный акцент, Влад Пельш - без акцента, Михаил Задорнов - без акцента...

----------


## Camel

Да нет вы меня не понимаете.Я имею в виду если вы смотрите телек то передают иногда про русские школы.Тоесть как обшаются сами школьники?ведь не так как Москвичи правда?Тогда как либо как ктото другой,либо как с волги либо какието буквы тянут?Тоесть русские которые только общаются на русском!
П.С ВЕТЕР сори с транслитом пишу буду осторожен!   ::

----------


## BETEP

> Ну это я понимаю,вопрос с каким?

 В смысле с каким без акцента?
Разве у тебя дома нет ни одного российского канала? Ну как минимум 1-й балтийский должен быть. И что у дикторов, актёров и т.д. произношение отличается от твоего?   

> P.S BETEP Сорри с транслитом пишу!

 Это наверное потому что злобные латыши запрещают русским в Латвии писать кирилицей.  ::

----------


## Camel

Ну ладно спасибо и на этом земляк
П.С про латышей правильно.

----------


## astarz41

> Camel, лично ты даже пишешь с жутким акцентом.

 Haha   ::   ::   
Well, I have some friends here in the US who are from Latvia, and I noticed they speak a bit slower than usual. Their grammar and everything is fine, it's just a bit of an accent (probably a little American accent mixed in as well by now).

----------


## QWERTYZ

да вроде ж почти нереально не получить прибалтийский акцент? он же цеплючий, на длинных буквах "а" и всяких согласных все равно вылезеттт   :: 
конечно если жить в москве с рожденья, считаться
прибалтом по паспорту и говорить всю жизнь только по русски  - тогда дело другое ...
а так в наследие от второго языка получится 
другое дело что в общем то он модный такой ...  
вон тут кто-то из нидерландов мп3 по русски записывал, дык ему он тоже достанецца походу ...   ::

----------


## Camel

Объесняю!Говорю я не как латыш,"а" я нормально выговариваю!Я встречаю латышей каждый день поэтому слышу как они говорят и я явно по другому говорю но и не как москвич вот мой друг например говорит быстро как китаец я его еле улавлеваю! так что латышами от нас не пахнет! И ешё мы с друзями общяемся только на русском к латышам мы не подходим только в школе язык учим.Тоесть латышский длинний "а" нам не откуда брать!Вот так.Дело в том что друзья у меня говрят с разными диалектами(не лабатими)

----------


## BETEP

> да вроде ж почти нереально не получить прибалтийский акцент? он же цеплючий, на длинных буквах "а" и всяких согласных все равно вылезеттт

 Во-первых, не существует прибалтийского языка. Да-да, вообще такого нет. Из официальных это литовский, латышский и эстонский (а вообще ещё несколько местных языков и диалектов). Во-вторых, фонетика у русского и латышского языков достаточна схожа в отличие от немецкого и английского. Обрати внимание, что в латышском кроме звука 'ā' есть и звук 'a', который звучит точно также как и в русском языке. Та же ситуация с большинством звуков. В-третьих, чтобы подцепить акцент нужно часто говорить на чужом языке, слушать радио, смотреть телевизор и т.п. (см. дальше и будет понятно). В червёртых, я ещё ни разу не слышал хорошей пародии на латышский акцент. Все пародии которые я слышал так или иначе сползали на странный эстонский. Я могу говорить по-английски с английским акцентом или с американским, но говорить по-русски с латышским акцентом или на латышском с русским акцентом я не могу. Латгальский акцент для русских, которые не знают о таком языке скорее напоминает беларуский.   

> конечно если жить в москве с рожденья, считаться
> прибалтом по паспорту и говорить всю жизнь только по русски  - тогда дело другое ...

 Camel здесь типичный пример латруса обыкновенного. Скорее всего у него нет ни одного друга латыша и всё его общение на латышском в реальной жизни ограничивается ответом "Нету" после вопроса "Юмс ир Максимас карте?" Он смотрит российские фильмы и слушает "русские" радиостанции, которых в Риге полно. И от куда здесь может появиться хотя бы намёк на акцент?
Я не говорю о причинах этого явления поскольку они очень сложны и ещё сильнее политизированы, но факты именно таковы.

----------


## QWERTYZ

нащёт отсутствия прибалтийского языка я вроде в курсе ...акцент у половины школьников-защитников русских школ из телевизора есть, нулёвый как с куста - с медленными словами, подпрыгивающими согласными и горловой прикольной буквой а
ну не могу я сказать что он принципиально чем-то отличается от такового от урмаса отта, даром что тот 
эстонец 
белорусский акцент вообще довольно прикольный, он такой шипушчий слегка ...не приходилось слышать нигде кроме как собссно в минске
второй язык-по-жизни или второй родной язык вообще достаточно сильно отражается на звуках русского языка 
к примеру нативный русский из Баку получит чудные
горловые кавказские согласные, не сказать чтоб совсем агх!-цэнт, но вроде того
в Украине масковский русский уже звучит акцентом кстати  :: 
так что ...назовём всё это словом "говор" и тему можно прикрывать ...всё равно по России, СНГ, Европе(к примеру пра-пра драпанутых в 1917), Израиле и т д -  в разных местах говорят по-русски по-разному   ::

----------


## BETEP

> нащёт отсутствия прибалтийского языка я вроде в курсе ...

 Так значит принципиально не может быть прибалтийского акцента. Если литовский и латышский языки находятся в одной языковой группе, то эстонский в финской группе. Если в латышском достаточно много длинных звуков, то звучат они не так как в эстонском, а в литовском длинные звуки используются редко.   

> акцент у половины школьников-защитников русских школ из телевизора есть, нулёвый как с куста - с медленными словами, подпрыгивающими согласными и горловой прикольной буквой а

 В принципе в это утверждение я готов поверить, но боюсь, что это не имеет никакого отношения к обсуждаемой теме и тем более к латышскому акценту. Это сааавсем другая история.  :: 
Могу только сказать, что просто встретив меня в Москве ты не заметил бы никакого акцента, а про русских даже двух мнений быть не может.   

> ну не могу я сказать что он принципиально чем-то отличается от такового от урмаса отта, даром что тот эстонец

 Ценное замечание. Ну и от куда в Латвии может появиться эстонский акцент? Поверь они принципиально разные.   

> белорусский акцент вообще довольно прикольный, он такой шипушчий слегка ...не приходилось слышать нигде кроме как собссно в минске второй язык-по-жизни или второй родной язык вообще достаточно сильно отражается на звуках русского языка

 Не думаю, что Минск это лучшее место для изучения беларуского акцента. У меня бабушка по материнской линии была из Беларуси и она поддерживала отношения с оставшимися в живых после войны родственниками. У меня до сих пор много друзей из беларуской общины в Латвии (кстати по статистике каждый двадцатый в Латвии беларус). Для меня класический пример беларуского произношения "гав*о*рыть". Я бы не назвал такое произношение шипучим.   

> к примеру нативный русский из Баку получит чудные горловые кавказские согласные, не сказать чтоб совсем агх!-цэнт, но вроде того в Украине масковский русский уже звучит акцентом кстати

 Не буду говорить о том, чего не знаю.  ::    

> так что ...назовём всё это словом "говор" и тему можно прикрывать ...всё равно по России, СНГ, Европе(к примеру пра-пра драпанутых в 1917), Израиле и т д -  в разных местах говорят по-русски по-разному

 Это совершенно другая тема и случай совершенно иной. Как я уже говорил ранее, пока ещё в Латвии существует фактически параллельный русский мир со своей языковой средой и его информационное пространство тесно связано с российским.

----------

У меня троюродная сестра в Латвии, как раз школьница и еще родственники. ВЕТЕР прав, не зная наперед, ни за что не отличишь русского из Латвии от русского из России. То есть если знаешь, что из Латвии, тогда начинаешь вслушиваться: это так, это не так. Но это, мне кажется, очень надумано. Я знаю многих людей которые живут в России и говорят с чуть необычным выговором - это совсем ничего не значит, считается совершенно нормальным. АКЦЕНТА в произношении отдельных слов нет точно. Единственное, меня с ума сводило то, что вопросы задавала с какой-то восходящей интонацией: она не просто восходящая, а какая-то прямо взлетающая, как будто с удивлением. Например вопрос: "Хорошо доехали?" звучал примерно так как я бы спросила в случае, если доехать хорошо было нельзя и собеседник меня очень удивил: "Хорошо доехали? Хм, странно, очень странно..." Ну, что-то вроде этого, надеюсь понятно. Она еще пример приводила на латышском вопросе - как раз так и получалось. Но это я далеко не у всех я слышала.
Да, кстати, нам сказали что мы акаем по сравнению с ними (недалеко от Москвы здесь живем...), но лично я этого не замечала. И еще русский у них чище, правильнее.

----------


## QWERTYZ

> И еще русский у них чище, правильнее

 это уж наверняка ...если мы говорим почти что на фене, и уже говорящие головы в телевизоре бойко так 
говорят на ней же, вплоть до новостных ведущих 
А в Латвии я так понимаю братвы всякой поменьше в жизни-бизнесе-политике и пены этой в разговоре меньше должно быть

----------


## VendingMachine

Акцент у русскоговорящих из Прибалтики есть, мы вас всех слышим только так. Я сам просто играючи определяю по акценту, что человек, хоть и говорит на русском как на родном, но не из Питера. Да, есть случаи семей где культивируется "литературный выговор" (как RP в BrE не привязано к местности), но все равно из-за территориальной удаленности от Питера акцент совершенно иной (кстати, мы в Питере в реальной жизни звучим совсем не так, как Вы слышите от Московско-Питерских дикторов радио-ТВ), и мы этот акцент прекрасно слышим. Конечно, речь идет лишь "в среднем", есть индивидуумы, изнасиловавшие свой речевой аппарат и поставившие себе псевдомосковский прононс, но и таких один мой друг раскалывает в два счета (по его словам у таких людей заметно, что их акцент искусственно правильный, и очень часто они не делают естественных ассимиляций, которые делает настоящий москвич "с улицы", а не с Останкино).

----------


## QWERTYZ

гы ...прикольно было видеть по телеку как финн (!) Хаапсало (ну или вроде того, короче особенности) машет руками и говорит по русски на питерском ...один в один как Куваев, даром что с акцентом ...   ::   походу русский язык ему достался прямо с питерской действительностью   ::   
вообще акцент - дело десятое имхо ...вон в правительстве Москвы есть чиновник ...Орджоникидзе или кто-то вроде того ...по речи - москвич, по акхцэнту - грузын   ::   
короче примат говора над акцентом    ::

----------


## BETEP

> это уж наверняка ...если мы говорим почти что на фене, и уже говорящие головы в телевизоре бойко так 
> говорят на ней же, вплоть до новостных ведущих 
> А в Латвии я так понимаю братвы всякой поменьше в жизни-бизнесе-политике и пены этой в разговоре меньше должно быть

 Кстати, интересный вопрос.
В результате многочисленных событий общество Латвии разделилось на большое число слоёв и груп. Не вдаваясь в подробности скажу, что есть определённые группы, которые тоже говорят с артиклями. Про новостных ведущих должен заметить, что только в России они позволяют себе давать в эфир собственные оценки того о чем говорят, но это уже несколько другой вопрос. Различные политики тоже иногда позволяют себе различные высказывания, однако большинство латвийцев всёже относится к таким выпадам отрицательно. Пожалуй главным на мой взгляд отличием (от Москвы и Питера точно) это то, что в Латвии как-то не принято вставлять в речь различные англоязычные словечки и т.п. Часто бывает, что в латышской речи слышишь русские слова и наоборот, но это потому что например русскоязычный юрист постоянно работает с документами на латышском и он сперва вспоминает слово циетушайс, а только потом потерпевший и т.п. Однако если в ответ он скажет окей, то скорее будет выглядеть как придурок.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Однако если в ответ он скажет окей, то скорее будет выглядеть как придурок.

 Если ты в Питере скажешь в ответ окей, ты тоже будешь выглядеть как он самый. Придурок то бишь. (Надеюсь, ты понимаешь, что под "ты" я не имею в виду тебя).

----------


## BETEP

> Если ты в Питере скажешь в ответ окей, ты тоже будешь выглядеть как он самый. Придурок то бишь. (Надеюсь, ты понимаешь, что под "ты" я не имею в виду тебя).

 Понятное дело, что всегда и везде существует некоторое количество пытающихся выпендриться знанием "английского" и некоторое количество черезчур озабоченых чистотой языка. Приезжая и в Москву и в Питер меня несколько шокируют первые, а возвращаясь в Ригу вторые. Кстати, с практической точки зрения я даже не могу сказать кто из них хуже.

----------


## Shokoladni Grom

> Прет! Вот решил спросить у россиян кто когданибудь общался с русскими из латвии.Как мы гововрим? когда я спрашивал у земляков,те говорят что акцента нет,говорим чисто.Может вопсор звучит немного тупо но что вы думаете о том как мы говорим? Имеется в виду не латыши а русские

 Esli ti ne govorish kak gruzin, vse horosho budet.

----------


## QWERTYZ

чёт куда то ВЕТЕР съе...эээ ...в смысле на форум не заходит   ::

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Camel  Прет! Вот решил спросить у россиян кто когданибудь общался с русскими из латвии.Как мы гововрим? когда я спрашивал у земляков,те говорят что акцента нет,говорим чисто.Может вопсор звучит немного тупо но что вы думаете о том как мы говорим? Имеется в виду не латыши а русские   Esli ti ne govorish kak gruzin, vse horosho budet.

 А сам-то как говоришь?

----------

